# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  ENDIAFERON GIA WLAN

## manosfk

ΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΤΥΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ Η ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ.

ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΤΣΑΛΕΝΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ.


DIGENI 42-IRAKLEION

Lat-Long: 35° 19' 31" , 25° 8' 18" || 35.3253 , 25.1385 

Προβολή του Κόμβου #211: ATSALENIOS-MANOSFK


ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ.

[email protected]

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

ΜΑΝΟΣ

----------


## wiresounds

Σε παρακαλώ να μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία γιατί στο internet εκλαμβάνεται σαν να ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ !

----------


## papashark

Μάνο έλα σε επαφή με τον barbounis  ::

----------


## dkounal

> ΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΤΥΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ Η ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ.
> ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΤΣΑΛΕΝΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ.


Υπάρχει ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο (HSWN) αυτή τη στιγμή με 3 ενεργούς κόμβους με omni κεραίες και σύντομα προσθέτουμε μαζικώς άλλους 4-5 (έχω ήδη σε δοκιμαστική χρήση τον εξοπλισμο).
Στην παρούσα φάση είναι σύλλογος που απευθεύνεται μόνο σε μέλη της Πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας του Ηρακλείου αλλά επίκειται μια γενική συνέλευση μέσα στον Ιανουάριο και ένα από τα θέματα είναι το άνοιγμα του δικτύου και σε μη πανεπιστημιακούς. Παρακολούθησε το http://wireless.uoc.gr για περισσότερα.
Στην παρούσα φάση οι ενεργεί κόμβοι είναι trendy, dkounal, trojy και αναμένεται να μπουν ακόμη οι lat1, UoC, kortsid, tziritas πιθανώς και garyfalia (μόλις έχουμε λίγο καλύτερες καιρικές συνθήκες) όπως φαίνονται στο http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/heraklion/? κάθε κόμβος έχει dedicated backbone links με τους άλλους και omni κεραία για να συνδέονται clients.

----------


## papashark

Οπότε εάν δεν είσαι φοιτητής / μέλος της Ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας, απλά πας στο προηγούμενο (στο οποίο και πάλι μπορείς να πας ακόμα και εάν είσαι φοιτητής)  ::  

Έχει και site http://www.hwmn.gr

----------


## dkounal

> Οπότε εάν δεν είσαι φοιτητής / μέλος της Ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας, απλά πας στο προηγούμενο (στο οποίο και πάλι μπορείς να πας ακόμα και εάν είσαι φοιτητής)  
> Έχει και site http://www.hwmn.gr


Να υποθέσω ότι τα MAC addresses 00400531dab0 και 0000bc11589a που είναι συνδεμένα στο access point μου έχουν το όνομα barbounis; 
Μην ακους μόνο ράδιο αρβύλα, άλλαζε που και που συχνότητα, Πάνο.....
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσα να είμαι περισσότερο ειλικρινής.... Τώρα η κατάσταση στο Ηράκλειο, είναι λίγο ρευστή και αλλάζει με αργούς ρυθμούς....

----------


## papashark

Ευθεία ερώτηση :

Κάποιος που δεν είναι μέλος της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας / φοιτητής μπορεί να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο σας ? Εάν όχι, τότε που μπορεί να συνδεθεί ?

----------


## dkounal

> Ευθεία ερώτηση :
> Κάποιος που δεν είναι μέλος της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας / φοιτητής μπορεί να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο σας ? Εάν όχι, τότε που μπορεί να συνδεθεί ?


Επισήμως όχι μέχρι να ξεκαθαριστεί στην επόμενη γενική συνέευση τι θα γίνει. Internet δεν κυκλοφορεί πλέον εδώ και 2 μήνες μέσα στο δίκτυο μας καθώς έχουμε δώσει μηχάνημα στο Πανεπιστήμιο για να βάλει VPN server και να αναλάβει πλέον αυτό την ευθύνη και τις διαδικασίες και περιμένουμε αναδιοργανώνοντας το δίκτυο ανεξάρτητα από το θέμα του Internet...

Υπάρχουν επισήμως πολλά "ασύρματα δίκτυα" στο Ηράκλειο....
1. Ένα είναι το HSWN ...
2. Είναι αυτό που ξεκίνησε ο barbounis αλλά δεν ξέρω πλέον σε τι φάση είναι και με πόσους συνδέεται. 
3. Είναι ένα δίκτυο από κάποιους "administrators" του Ιδρύματος Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας που "παρέχει μόνο Internet" και είναι το ιδεατά κλειστό δίκτυο που έχεις στο μυαλό σου....
4. Διάφορα μικρά και κοντινά δίκτυα που έχουμε συναντήσει, εμπορικά και μη

----------


## papashark

Τότε Δημήτρη, επισήμως πρέπει να προτείνω κάτι στον κόσμο που ρωτάει τι θα κάνει για να συνδεθεί με κάποιον στο Ηράκλειο.

Μπορεί να έχετε κάνει ένα ωραίο δίκτυο εκεί πέρα, αλλά δυστυχώς εάν εγώ είμουν εκεί θα είχα ξεκινήσει άλλο μόνος μου, καθότι εγώ δεν είμαι μέλος ούτε της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας, ούτε και φοιτητής (δυστυχώς  ::  ) για να συνδεόμουν με το δικό σας.

Οπότε από τα :

1) HSWN (μόνο για φοιτητές)
2) HWMN
3) ITE (κλειστό δίκτυο)
4) Λοιπά ιδιωτικά κλειστά δίκτυα.

Η πρώτη επιλογή είναι το (2).......  ::

----------


## dkounal

Προσωπικά, Πάνο, πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να προτείνεις ότι θέλεις.... To δικαιούσε...
Προσωπικά πάλι, εγώ που μένω στο Ηράκλειο και γνωρίζω λίγο καλύτερα τα πράγματα, εάν με ρωτάγανε θα είμουν σε λίγο δύσκολη θέση να απαντήσω....
Γιατί έχουν ακούσει τα αυτιά μου πράγματα τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες που εάν είχες παρε δώσε με ποδόσφαιρο στο παρελθόν (είναι ένας δείκτης IQ) θα έιναι δύσκολο να τα καταλάβεις και τα πιστέψεις ....
Να σου πω ένα πράγμα να δυσκολέψω λίγο το παιχνίδι λοιπόν....
Ακούγεται ότι στα πλαίσια της προώθησης της ευρυζωνικότητας το Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης μπορεί ίσως λίγο πριν τους ολυμπιακούς να έχει ασύρματο δίκτυο στον κόσμο του Ηρακλείου σε συνεργασία με κάποιους φορείς.... Αναλογο project σε διαφορετική συχνότητα (εκτός 2.4 GHz) με ψηφιακή τηλεόραση ετοιμάζει το ΤΕΙ Ηρακλείου. Και τα δύο μπορεί να μοιράζουν και Internet εκτός από μια σειρά απο άλλες υπηρεσίες.
Ήδη ο σύλλογος μας προσπαθεί να πετύχει χρηματοδοτήση από ΚτΠ για να προσφέρει περισσότερες υπηρεσίες ασύρματα. Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι και στο awmn που δεν θα χάσουν τέτοια ευκαιρία για να βελτιωθεί καιι το awmn.
Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να σου τι θα γίνει στο Ηράκλειο σε 2-3 μήνες αλλά εσύ είπαμε ξέρεις και μπορείς να συμβουλεύεις..... 
Προσωπικά, έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου εάν μπορεις να συμβουλευεις ακόμη και για την Αθήνα.....

----------


## manosfk

σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησης σας.

στο μελλον θα μπορω να εχω προσβαση στο πανεπιστημιο για dial up συνδεση.
ειμαι φοιτητης αλλα οχι στο ηρακλειο.

θελω να μπω στο δικτυο του πανεπιστημιου αλλα δεν ξερω και πολλα απο 

δικτυα. ποια ειναι τα κατα ομολογια τα καλυτερα μηχανηματα για να παρω?

(access point,κεραια,καλωδια,καρτα δικτυου)??

πως θα κανω την ρυθμιση ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα που με απασχολει??

θα μπορω με κανενα δικτυο να εχω ιντερνετ ?

σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια για την απαντηση.

μανος

----------


## papashark

> ......Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να σου τι θα γίνει στο Ηράκλειο σε 2-3 μήνες αλλά εσύ είπαμε ξέρεις και μπορείς να συμβουλεύεις..... 
> Προσωπικά, έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου εάν μπορεις να συμβουλευεις ακόμη και για την Αθήνα.....



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ειρωνία, δεν περίμενα κάτι άλλο από εσένα...

----------


## dkounal

manosfk:
Μια καλή αρχή είναι να διαβάσεις όσο το δύνατόν περισσότερα posts και faq υπάρχουν για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα στους 2.4 Ghz τόσο στο forum toy awmn όσο και στα αντιστοιχα Θεσσαλονίκης, Πάτρας, Κρήτης.
σΣτο ηράκλειο για λόγους κόστους και ευκολίας έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει κατά κορο το Dlink900AP+ χωρίς αυτό να είναι δευσμευτικό. Υπάρχουν πλεόν προσφορές στο 801.11β και καλό είναι να έχεις ανοιχτά τα μάτια σου.
Όταν με το καλό κατέβεις Ηράκλειο ρωτησε τι κατάσταση επικρατεί τότε για να δεις τι σε βολεύει από πλευρας κόμβων και δικτύων.
Στο HSWN πρόσβαση με dial-up και πρόσβαση στο HSWN σημαίνει πρόσβαση μέσω VPN στο Internet. Αυτό μας έχουν υποσχεθεί από το πανεπιστήμιο για το πρώτο 15ημερο του ιανουαρίου 2004.
Φτάσε όμως πρώτα Ηράκλειο και ξαναρώτα.....

----------


## sotiris

εγω δεν ειμουνα παρων ουτε στην κουβεντα που εγινε στην εκδηλωση,ουτε εχω δει ποτε μου τον dkounal,ουτε προκειτε να μετοικησω ποτε στο ηρακλειο (προτιμαω το ρεθυμνο ή τα χανια),αλλα εαν καταλαβα καλα απο τους παραπανω διαλογους και βασιζομενος στην φιλοσοφια του awmn στην οποια μπορει να συνδεθει οποιος θελει, ισχυει το ιδιο στο δικτυο του ηρακλειου?
εαν ερθει οποιος θελει στο ηρακλειο με ενα Notebook μια κεραια και μια καρτα θα μπορεσει να συνδεθει σε καποιο ΑΡ? ναι ή οχι?

εαν μπορει τοτε το δικτυο του ηρακλειου ειναι το ιδιο με το δικτυο των αθηνων.

εαν δεν μπορει τοτε δεν ανηκει στην ανοικτη κοινοτητα δικτυων,ειναι ενα κλειστο δικτυο.εαν ειναι λοιπον ενα κλειστο δικτυο που προσφερει καποιες υπηρεσιες αφιλοκερδως (μια που η λεξη λεγεται πολυ τελευταια),τοτε ποια η θεση του στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ?
ποια η διαφορα του απο αλλα κλειστα δικτυα (δημοσια και ιδωτικα) που ξεφυτρωνουν συνεχεια σαν τα μανιταρια και οσο πλησιαζουμε τους ολυμπιακους θα αυξανονται?
εαν φυσικα προσφερει (ή θα προσφερει στο μελλον) την οποιαδηποτε υπηρεσια εστω και με ενα cent,τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα...

ΥΓ: σωστα επραξες και το εκανες edit Πανο.

----------


## dkounal

> Πιό πάνω παραδέχεσε ότι θα ερχόσουν σε δύσκολη θέση να απάνταγες στην απλή ερώτηση που έκανα.
> Θα σου ξανακάνω την απλή ερώτηση, για να με βοηθήσεις να απαντήσω λοιπόν με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο για τους μη φοιτητές :
> Εγώ, που δεν είμαι φοιτητής, δεν είμαι μέλος της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας, εάν αύριο μετοικισω στο Ηράκλειο, θα μπορώ να συνδεθώ με το δίκτυο σας ?
> Απάντα στην απλή ερώτηση και άσε τις ειρωνίες για το έαν μπορώ να συμβουλεύω "ακόμα και για την αθήνα".....


To απάντησα παραπάνω Πάνο. Επισήμως όχι, μέχρι την προγραμματισμένη συνέλευση του Γενάρη. Μέχρι πρότινος o barbounis είχε 1 client, τώρα δεν ξέρω εάν συνεχίζει να τον έχει. Με την ίδια λογική ξέρω δύο ακόμη παρέες (>5 άτομα) που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους γιατί έτσι τους αρέσει. Γιατι δεν προτείνεις και αυτούς? 




> Δεν έχω ξεχάσει την συμπεριφορά σου στην Δημερίδα της ΚτΠ, με τον εκβιασμό που μου έστησες, και για το παιχνίδι που έπαιζες παρέα με τον συνήθη ύποπτο πίσω από τις πλάτες μας.
> Τουλάχιστον εγώ συμβουλές δίνω, δεν αποφασίζω μόνος μου για κάποιους άλλους.....


α. Δεν στήνω εκβιασμούς. αντιδρώ όμως άσχημα στους δικούς σου άδικους εκβιασμούς. 
β. Δεν αποφασίζω για τους άλλους. Είναι και αυτό από τα ράδιο αρβυλα με εκφωνητή τον εαυτό σου; 
γ. Δεν εκφράζω άποψη εάν δεν έχω πρώτα έστω και την ελάχιστη τεκμηρίωση. Εχεις πέσει σε αλλεπάλληλες ανακρίβιες τόσο για τον HSWN όσο και για άλλα πράγματα. Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ρωτήσεις ή να πιστέψεις ότι δεν τα ξέρεις όλα ή δεν μπορείς να τα φανταστείς όλα;
δ. Δεν έχω κανένα συνήθη ύποπτο στην παρέα μου και δεν παίζω κανένα παιχνίδι. Μπορείς να γίνεις σαφής; Ή να υποθέσω ότι πίσω από την δική μου πλάτη δουλευει το ράδιο αρβύλα σου ?

----------


## manosfk

φιλε dkounal ειμαι ηρακλειο τωρα και θα μεινω εδω για αυτο ψαχνω για τα ασυρματα τωρα.

αν μπορεις βοηθησεμαι να μπω και εγω στο δικτυο.εχω διαβαση τελευταια αρκετα φορουμς με δικτυα και αρχιζω να μπαινω στο πνευμα.

σε ευχαριστω

----------


## dkounal

sotiris:
Το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί πάρα πολλές φορές και στο παρελθόν με μόνιμα προβληματικό τον Πάνο.
Επισήμως δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί κανείς χωρίς να έιναι μέλος του επίσημου συλλόγου HSWΝ. Μέλη μέχρι στιγμής μπορεί να είναι μόνο μέλη της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας. Υπάρχει όμως πλεόν πίεση και από το πανεπιστήμιο για να ανοιξει το δίκτυο (άλλο ένα πράγμα που εγώ δεν πίστευα πριν λίγο καιρό) Δεν υπάρχει χρέωση για υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται. Υπάρχει μόνο εφάπαξ τέλος εγγραφής στο σύλλογο ο οποίος διαθέτει δικό του εξοπλισμό και κομβους και με ομαδικές παραγγελίες που έχει οργανώσει οι περισσότεροι έιναι σαν να μην δώσαν συνδρομή. 

Μια απορία μόνο... Βρέθηκα για επαγγελματικό ταξίδι πριν έξι μήνες στα Ιωάννινα. Δεν ενημέρωσα κανένα αλλά είχα χάρτη από την nodedb και προσπάθησα από τον φορητό μου και με μια φορητή κεραία να συνδεθώ σε 1-2 σημεία που υποτίθεται θα έπιανα. Σήμα είδα, σύνδεση όμως δεν είδα.... 
Ερώτηση: Σε αυτή την περίπτωση για τι δίκτυο μιλάμε?

Τι πιστοποίηση υπάρχει για όλα τα επονομαζόμενα ανοιχτά δίκτυα ότι είναι πραγματικά ανοικτα και ότι υφίστανται και στην πραγματικότητα ?

----------


## papashark

> sotiris:
> Το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί πάρα πολλές φορές και στο παρελθόν με μόνιμα προβληματικό τον Πάνο.


Ο μόνιμα προβληματικός Πάνος σου απαντά ότι εσείς δεν είστε ανοιχτό δίκτυο, κάτι που το λέτε και μόνοι σας.

Και δεν το λέει μόνο ο μόνιμα προβληματικός Πάνος, το λέει σχεδόν ολόκληρο το awmn πλην ενός ανθρώπου. 

Ο μόνιμα προβληματικός Πάνος σου είπε από την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα ότι αφού δεν είστε ανοιχτό δίκτυο δεν μπορείτε να έχετε πανελλαδικές ΙΡς, δεν είστε "συμβατοί" με την φιλοσοφία του awmn και των υπολοίπων ασυρμάτων δικτύων κοινοτικού χαρακτήρα.

Δυστυχώς ο μόνιμα προβληματικός Πάνος, αντί να αποφασίζει μόνος του, συμβουλεύει και συμβουλεύται, έρχετε σε επαφή και συζητάει πριν κάνει ή γίνει κάτι, και λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους. Όταν δε πρέπει να προασπίσει τα συμφέροντα του δικτύου ή τις αποφάσεις που παίρνει το δίκτυο, τότε το κάνει χωρίς να φοβάτε και χωρίς φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες.

Εάν αυτά με κάνουν "προβληματικό" τότε θα το θεωρήσω σαν κοπλιμέντο.

----------


## sotiris

> sotiris:
> Μια απορία μόνο... Βρέθηκα για επαγγελματικό ταξίδι πριν έξι μήνες στα Ιωάννινα. Δεν ενημέρωσα κανένα αλλά είχα χάρτη από την nodedb και προσπάθησα από τον φορητό μου και με μια φορητή κεραία να συνδεθώ σε 1-2 σημεία που υποτίθεται θα έπιανα. Σήμα είδα, σύνδεση όμως δεν είδα.... 
> Ερώτηση: Σε αυτή την περίπτωση για τι δίκτυο μιλάμε?
> 
> Τι πιστοποίηση υπάρχει για όλα τα επονομαζόμενα ανοιχτά δίκτυα ότι είναι πραγματικά ανοικτα και ότι υφίστανται και στην πραγματικότητα ?


ξερεις ποια διαφορα βλεπω εγω απο αυτα που γραφεις;
οτι στο ιωαννινα εαν ειχες ερθει σε επαφη με τον κομβο,θα σου ειχε δωσει access (ανοικτο δικτυο),σε μας οι περισσοτεροι εχουν dhcp οποτε περνεις και ΙΡ αυτοματα,μπορει στα Ιωαννινα να μην εχουν σηκωσει dhcp μπορει για θεμα ασφαλειας.
σε εσας ομως ακομα και να ερθει καποιος σε επαφη μαζι σας και να ζητησει προσβαση δεν θα του τι δωσετε (κλειστο δικτυο).

πιστοποιηση με την ουσια της λεξεως δεν υπαρχει,το οτι σημερα κατι δουλευει και παρεχετε δεν το διασφαλιζει κανεις οτι αυριο θα συνεχισει να δουλευει.αυτο συμβαινει για πολλους λογους.
σε εσας που απο οτι καταλαβα ειστε μια ακαδημαικη υλοποιηση, εχετε ποιο αυστηρα standard που σας εξασφαλιζουν την ομαλη και συνεχη λειτουργεια του δικτυου σας,ισως στα προτυπα ενος ακαδημαικου δικτυου.

να ρωτησω και εγω κατι εαν μου επιτρεπεις.
ο συλλογος που λες,ποιος τον εχει ιδρυσει; (υπαρχουν δημοσια προσωπα μεσα που εκπροσωπουν φορεις ή ειναι μονο φοιτητες)
πως εξασφαλιζετε η οικονομικη του επιβιωση; (απο που δηλ περνει λεφτα)

απο τα Project που αναφερεις καταλαβαινω οτι η ολη ιδεα,υλοποιηση και εκμεταλλευση του εκει δικτυου,ειναι υπο την αιγιδα της ακαδημαικης κοινοτητας που μαλλον (με την γνωστη τακτικη στην Ελλαδα) προσπαθουν να παρουν καποιο κομματι απο την πιττα εκατομμυριων ευρω απο την ΚτΠ στα πλαισια καποιου προγραμματος.

----------


## Achille

> Μια απορία μόνο... Βρέθηκα για επαγγελματικό ταξίδι πριν έξι μήνες στα Ιωάννινα. Δεν ενημέρωσα κανένα αλλά είχα χάρτη από την nodedb και προσπάθησα από τον φορητό μου και με μια φορητή κεραία να συνδεθώ σε 1-2 σημεία που υποτίθεται θα έπιανα. Σήμα είδα, σύνδεση όμως δεν είδα.... 
> Ερώτηση: Σε αυτή την περίπτωση για τι δίκτυο μιλάμε?


Δεν το ξέραμε να στρώσουμε το κόκκινο χαλί για να κάνεις εσύ το link σου. Άλλη φορά να μας ενημερώνεις πριν εμφανιστείς στην πόλη μας, για να ξέρουμε να σε υποδεχτούμε κατάλληλα.

Κατηγορείς τον Πάνο για έλλειψη ενημέρωσης για τα τεκταινόμενα στο Ηράκλειο, ενώ αγνοείς παντελώς τι συμβαίνει στα Γιάννενα, δεν δίστασες όμως να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις ως παράδειγμα, παρότι δεν έχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο Ηράκλειο.

Κανείς δεν μίλησε ποτέ για κλειστό δίκτυο στα Γιάννενα. Και κανείς δεν υποστήριξε ότι για να θεωρείται ένα δίκτυο ανοιχτό θα πρέπει οποιοσδήποτε περνάει κάτω από υποτιθέμενο κόμβο του στη nodedb να συνδέεται κάπου.

Περιμένω να παραδεχτείς την άγνοιά σου και να ανακαλέσεις.

----------


## dkounal

Να συνοψίσουμε λοιπόν:
- Δεν ειναι προαπαιτούμενο να μπορείς να συνδεθείς σε ένα δίκτυο χωρίς συνεννόηση, για να θεωρείται ελεύθερο. Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ. Δεν με χάλασε το dhcp, Σωτήρη. 
- Δεν έχω τίποτα προσωπικό με τα Γιάννενα, θα μπορούσα να είχα βρεθεί σε άλλη πόλη. Δεν είπα ότι είναι κλειστό δίκτυο. Φαντάζομαι ότι εφόσον υπάρξει συνενόηση γίνονται links. Απλά δεν είδα να δουλεύει το μοντέλο του παίρνω το κινητό μου και συνδέομαι. Κατά τα άλλα ούτε συμβουλεύω Γιαννιώτες Αχιλλέα, ούτε ασχολούμε με το τι γίνεται στα Γιάννενα. Εάν σου έθιξα τα Γιάννενα με συγχωρείς, τίποτα το προσωπικό ούτε με σένα ούτε με τα Γιάννενα και κάθε επιτυχία τους εύχομαι Όμως δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε κόκκινα χαλιά, έχω μόνο τα χεράκια μου σε ότι κάνω.
- Θα ήθελα ο Πάνος, να μην λέει την μια μέρα ότι σας γραψαμε γιατί δεν ζητήσαμε πανελλαδικές ΙΡ και την άλλη να έχουμε κάνει αίτηση και να ακούμε στα ψιθυριστά ότι δεν δικαιούμαστε IPs. Γιατί δεν έχουμε λάβει καμιά επίσημη απάντηση που να το αρνείται. 
- Λοιπάμε που θα στενοχωρίσω μερικά παπαγαλάκια αλλά ο σύλλογος μας είναι φοιτητικός σύλλογος, δεν έχει πάρει ούτε μια δραχμή από το Πανεπιστήμιο, δεν διοικείται από το πανεπιστήμιο, είναι επίσημος σύλλογος με όλα τα δικηγορικά και νομικά που αυτό απαιτεί, έχει κάνει κάμποσες γενικές συνέλευσης, έχει κάνει εκλογές, έχει εκλεγμένα όργανα και οικονομικά στηρίζεται αποκλειστικά στα μέλη του και δεν είναι υπό την αιγίδα κανενός. Και δεν έχει κανόνες του στυλ θα σε προτείνουν δύο από τους μυημένους για να μπεις και εσύ στο σύλλογο. Υπάρχει επισήμως μια δέσμευση για να είναι κάποιος μέλος του που δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει και με αυτή σε λίγες μέρες. 
- Δεν συμβουλεύω γενικά τον κόσμο για κάποια άλλη πόλη για την οποία δεν έχω ιδέα τι γίνεται. Δεν μου αρέσει αυτή η συμπεριφορά του Πάνου. Καλός, χρυσός, άγιος ο Πάνος αλλά εγώ αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει θα το πω και θα το κατάμουτρα όχι πισώπλατα. Λοιπάμε Πάνο, αλλα δεν είσαι αρκετά ενημερωμένος για το Ηράκλειο για να δίνεις συμβουλές. 
- Προσπάθησα αγαπητέ Πάνο πριν 1.5 χρόνο να αναζητήσω ανθρώπους για να φτιαχτεί ένα wireless στα πρότυπα της Αθήνας και στο Ηράκλειο. Δεν βρηκα τότε. Σήμερα δεν το μετανοιώνω καθόλου γιατι η επιλογές που έγιναν είναι σαφώς καλύτερες από όλες τις πλευρές. Δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο στα πρότυπα του awmn στο Ηράκλειο ούτε σε φάση δημιουργίας. Αλλα, τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι μόνο το Awmn είναι το gold standard? 
- Εσείς πιστεύεται ότι το μοντέλο του awmn ακολουθείται σε αυτά που λέτε ελεύθερα ασύρματα δίκτυα της επαρχίας και στα οποία μοιράζετε πανελλαδικές IPs? Εν αγνοια σας ίσως να κρίνετε με δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε ποιές πόλεις εκτός Αθήνας και Ηρακλείου υπάρχει επίσημος, νομιμος, αναγνωρισμένος σύλλογος ή ποια ασύρματα δίκτυα έχουν επίσημο σύλλόγο από τα διπλα και τριπλά που υπάρχουν σε κάποιες πόλεις; Γιατι χωρίς αυτό δεν υπάρχουν και δεσμεύσεις. Και έχω απορία υπογράφεται κάποιο συμφωνητικό όταν δίνονται πανελλαδικές ΙΡς ότι το δίκτυο θα συνεχίσει να είναι ανοιχτό και ότι δεν θα κάνει διακρίσεις; Ακόμη και αυτό είναι κάποιους βαθμού πιστοποίηση που μπορεί να δουλέψει ακόμη και σε επίπεδο "παρέας", "ανθρώπων με κοινές αγωνίες και όρεξη για τα ασύρματα" ή όπως αλλιώς λένε αυτήν την καραμέλα.
- Τέλος δεν θεωρώ μονόδρομο το HSWN στο Ηράκλειο γιατι δεν είναι. Απλά αρέσει-δεν αρέσει είναι μακρά καλύτερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα και στο άμεσο μέλλον στο Ηράκλειο. Από την άλλη δεν έχουμε κλείσει πόρτα σε κανένα. Στις ομάδες εργασίας μας δεν είναι απαιτούμενο να είσαι μέλος, όχι για να μας κάνει δουλειά αλλά για να μάθει από ότι σπάσαμε εμείς τα μούτρα μας. Στηρίζουμε οτιδήποτε θα είχε σχέση με ασυρματα δίκτυα, δεν πουλάμε τεχνογνωσία, δεν κρύβουμε πληροφορίες και γενικώς δεν έχουμε χαρακτηριστικά ιδιωτικού δικτύου ή κλειστού δημόσιου. Αυτά τηρούνται στα δίκτυα που προασπίζετε ως ελεύθερα; Μας ενδιαφέρει το πνευμα του νόμου ή το γράμμα του νόμου;
Τελειώνω εδώ, ότι είχα να πω το είπα, γιατί έχουμε βγει offtopic και πάμε για κόντρα.

----------


## dti

Από τα παραπάνω και επειδή ο "συνήθης ύποπτος" είμαι εγώ (διόρθωσέ με papashark αν κάνω λάθος), φαίνεται καθαρά οτι ένα "κλειστό" δίκτυο μπορεί να λειτουργεί με ανοικτή (και σωστή κατά τη γνώμη μου) φιλοσοφία.

Αντίθετα, ένα ανοικτό δίκτυο όταν λειτουργεί με πρακτικές κλειστού δικτύου, αντίθετα από ότι προβλέπεται στο καταστατικό του, κινδυνεύει να βρεθεί σε καταστάσεις σαν αυτές που βιώνουμε τους τελευταίους μήνες.
Δεν είναι τυχαίες οι διαφωνίες στην Διοικούσα Επιτροπή του awmn...
Προτιμώ όμως να μην βγούμε off-topic. 
Αλλωστε, έχουμε και τη Γ.Σ. για να συζητήσουμε αυτά τα θέματα.

----------


## xaotikos

> Φαίνεται καθαρά οτι ένα "κλειστό" δίκτυο μπορεί να λειτουργεί με ανοικτή (και σωστή κατά τη γνώμη μου) φιλοσοφία.
> 
> Αντίθετα, ένα ανοικτό δίκτυο όταν λειτουργεί με πρακτικές κλειστού δικτύου, αντίθετα από ότι προβλέπεται στο καταστατικό του, κινδυνεύει να βρεθεί σε καταστάσεις σαν αυτές που βιώνουμε τους τελευταίους μήνες.


*Δαμιανέ:* Ίσως από φιλοσοφία το δίκτυο του Ηρακλείου να πάει καλά...είναι όμως κλειστό, δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί κανένας μη Πανεπιστημιακός και σε αναγκάζει να πληρώσεις κάποιο ποσό για να υπάρχεις (ανεξάρτητα αν έχεις λόγω στα δρώμενα ή οχι)! Με αυτή τη φιλοσοφία συμφωνείς??Που είναι το ανοιχτό σε αυτή τη φιλοσοφία? Ανοιχτό, μπαίνει όποιος θέλει? (αρκεί βέβαια να έχει πληρώσει, να είναι φοιτητής κλπ κλπ σύμφωνα με τη φιλοσοφία τους...)

Τώρα,άσχετα με τις διαφωνίες στην Διοικούσα Επιτροπή του awmn, ποιες είναι οι πρακτικές κλειστού δικτύου που αναφέρεις για το AWMN? Δεν βλέπω κάτι ανάλογο με αυτό του Ηρακλείου... Που είναι οι περιορισμοί ώστε να χαρακτηριστούμε κλειστο. 

Υποθέτω ότι οι τακτικές που αναφέρεις έχουν να κάνουν με τις διαφωνίες του Δ.Σ...δεν βλέπω το λόγο όμως να βάζεις σε τέτοιο δίλλημα όλο το AWMN... 

*dkounal:* Δεν σε ξέρω αλλά ορισμένες φορές γίνεσαι αρκετά εριστικός. Τι θα πει παπαγαλάκια? 
Δυστυχώς το δίκτυο που έχετε φτιάξει ΔΕΝ είναι ανοιχτό. 
-Δεν επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε οποιονδήποτε.
-Έχετε οικονομικό αντάλλαγμα (ασχέτος αν είναι πάγιο,αν είναι μικρό ή ότι άλλο).

Αυτά τα 2 μόνο εμένα μου φτάνουν. Ίσως να λειτουργείτε πολύ καλά με full speed και χωρίς προβλήματα routing.Μπράβο σας...
Ποια όμως η διαφορά σας πχ με ένα wlan..της cisco ας πουμε? Και αυτή μπορεί να δίνει πρόσβαση στους υπαλλήλους της (και χωρίς χρέωση φυσικά και με πληρωμένο εξοπλισμό)και μια χαρά θα δουλεύει υποθέτω. Να τους βάλουμε μήπως μαζί με τα άλλα wlans κάθε πόλης? Να τους δώσουμε ips?
Το ότι δίνεται σε φοιτητές το θεωρώ αξιόλογο μιας και εγώ είμαι φοιτητής και πολύ θα μου άρεσε το ίδιο να γινότανε σε όλες τις πόλεις της Ελλάδας. 
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι είστε ανοιχτό δίκτυο (ώστε να έχετε απαιτήσεις ως τέτοιο). 




> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε ποιές πόλεις εκτός Αθήνας και Ηρακλείου υπάρχει επίσημος, νομιμος, αναγνωρισμένος σύλλογος ή ποια ασύρματα δίκτυα έχουν επίσημο σύλλόγο από τα διπλα και τριπλά που υπάρχουν σε κάποιες πόλεις; Γιατι χωρίς αυτό δεν υπάρχουν και δεσμεύσεις.


Ποιος είπε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει σύλλογος για να μπορούμε να συννενοηθούμε. Ποιος είπε ότι ο σύλλογος φτιάχτηκε γιαυτό το πράγμα? 

Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει καν πως λειτουργούμε και εμείς και όλα τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα (που τόσο σνομπάρεις...). Λειτουργούμε ,ομαδικά προσπαθόντας να συννενοηθούμε ώστε να δουλεύει σωστά και απροβλημάτιστα το hobby μας. Κανένας δεν υποχρεώνει τον άλλο να ακολουθήσει τους ίδιους κανόνες. 
Ο βασικός ηθικός και άγραφος κανόνας είναι να προσφέρεται η ασύρματη πρόσβαση σε όποιον το επιθυμεί χωρίς περιορισμούς αρκεί ο τελευταίος να συνδέεται για προσωπικό και όχι εμπορικό όφελος. 
Οι δεσμέυσεις που αναφέρεις γίνονται από την καλή πρόθεση που υπάρχει. Κανένας δεν ασκέι πιέσεις...




> Δεν έχω τίποτα προσωπικό με τα Γιάννενα, θα μπορούσα να είχα βρεθεί σε άλλη πόλη. Δεν είπα ότι είναι κλειστό δίκτυο. Φαντάζομαι ότι εφόσον υπάρξει συνενόηση γίνονται links. Απλά δεν είδα να δουλεύει το μοντέλο του παίρνω το κινητό μου και συνδέομαι


Αυτό δεν νομίζω να γίνεται σε πολλά μέρη ακόμα. Στο AWMN που λόγω πληθυσμού και μόνο υπάρχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες είναι αρκετά δύσκολο (γίνεται πάντως). Στο HSWN από την άλλη δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό έτσι και αλλιώς. Τουλάχιστον για όσους ,δυστυχώς, δεν είναι φοιτητές του Πανεπιστημίου.

Μακάρι να πάρετε επηχορηγήσεις από την ΚτΠ, μακάρι να φτιάξετε ένα δίκτυο αξιόλογο, με ελάχιστα επίπεδα θορύβου...καλή τύχη σε όλα.Μακάρι πάνω από όλα όμως να είστε open project και όχι με restricted access

Τώρα,αν κάποια στιγμή το δίκτυό σας ανοίξει και είναι ελεύθερο σε οποιονδήποτε να συνδεθεί δεν βλέπω το λόγο να μην θεωρηθεί όμοιο με τα υπόλοιπα wlans της Ελλάδας. Προς το παρών δεν είναι όμως.

----------


## dti

Κίμωνα, θα σου απαντήσω με pm. Δεν θέλω να σε άσχετο topic να συζητηθούν τα του awmn και της Δ.Ε.

----------


## xaotikos

Συμφωνώ...

----------


## papashark

> Κίμωνα, θα σου απαντήσω με pm. Δεν θέλω να σε άσχετο topic να συζητηθούν τα του awmn και της Δ.Ε.


Tότε γιατί τα ανέφερες στο μήνυμα παραπάνω ?

Με κατηγορείς εδώ και καιρό για πρακτικές κλειστού δικτύου, ενώ θεωρείς το HSWN ανοιχτό δίκτυο......

Νομίζεις ότι με το γράφε γράφε, ότι στο τέλος κάτι θα μείνει ? Ο κόσμος δεν τρώει κουτόχορτο Δαμιανέ.....

Εδώ και μήνες λοιπόν κάποιος παραβιάζει το καταστατικό ? Ελπίζω να έχεις να πεις κάτι σοβαρό στην Γ.Σ., και όχι τις (άστο καλύτερα δεν το γράφω)


Dkounal,

Κανείς μας δεν είπε ότι το awmn είναι το τέλειο δίκτυο, και όλοι είπαμε ότι το HSWN είναι μια πολύ καλή προσπάθεια, παρόλα τα τεχνικά λάθη που είχατε κάνει και την απάθεια για συγκεκριμένα θέματα....

Όμως το AWMN και τα υπόλοιπα κοινοτικά ασύρματα δίκτυα ανά την ελλάδα, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με εσάς, που κάλιστα μπορείτε να παρομοιαστείτε με έναν μικρό τοπικό ISP. 

Το γιατί το κάνατε όπως το κάνατε, δεν μας αφορά, το τι θα κάνετε αύριο δεν μας αφορά, θα χαρούμε πολύ να σας δούμε να γίνετε ένα ανοιχτό δίκτυο, που να διέπετε από τις αρχές και την φιλοσοφία, και τότε θα δούμε πως θα μπορέσουμε να συνεργαστούμε μαζί σας με τον καλυτερο δυνατό τρόπο, μέχρι τότε όμως δεν έχετε όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Xaotikos, μεγάλη διαφορά από τα διάφορα εταιρικά δίκτυα.

Τέλος να πω ότι δεν χρειάζετε να υπάρχει σφραγίδα για να είναι ένα δίκτυο ανοιχτό, το ότι μόνο στα κοινοτητικά ασύρματα δίκτυα Αθήνας και Θεσσαλονίκης υπάρχει κάποιος σύλλογος δεν λέει τίποτα......

----------


## Achille

> *Δαμιανέ:* Ίσως από φιλοσοφία το δίκτυο του Ηρακλείου να πάει καλά...είναι όμως κλειστό, δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί κανένας μη Πανεπιστημιακός και σε αναγκάζει να πληρώσεις κάποιο ποσό για να υπάρχεις (ανεξάρτητα αν έχεις λόγω στα δρώμενα ή οχι)! Με αυτή τη φιλοσοφία συμφωνείς??Που είναι το ανοιχτό σε αυτή τη φιλοσοφία? Ανοιχτό, μπαίνει όποιος θέλει? (αρκεί βέβαια να έχει πληρώσει, να είναι φοιτητής κλπ κλπ σύμφωνα με τη φιλοσοφία τους...)


My point exactly. Διαστρεβλώνετε την πραγματικότητα σε απίστευτο βαθμό.
Δεν υπάρχει κλειστό δίκτυο με ανοιχτές πρακτικές. Αν αύριο το πρωί μετακομίσω στο Ηράκλειο, δεν θα μου επιτρέψουν να συνδεθώ. Επομένως το Ηράκλειο έχει ένα κλειστό φοιτητικό ασύρματο δίκτυο, το οποίο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με όλα τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα ανά την Ελλάδα.

Και ο λόγος που δεν έχει νόημα να πάρετε διευθύνσεις στο 10.x είναι ότι δεν πρόκειτε να συνδεθείτε με το AWMN ή κάποιο άλλο ασύρματο δίκτυο στην Ελλάδα, αφού οι νοοτροπίες μας δεν ταιριάζουν, επομένως δεν έχει νόημα να βάλουμε non-overlapping διευθύνσεις. Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε όποιες διευθύνσεις θέλετε. Οι διευθύνσεις που έχουν κρατηθεί για την κάθε πόλη είναι για ασύρματα δίκτυα κοινοτικού χαρακτήρα, και εσείς δεν είστε. Δεν έχουμε επαρκές address space για να μοιράζουμε IPs σε οποιονδήποτε το ζητάει, δεν είμαστε η ΙΑΝΑ.

Καλή τύχη με το άνοιγμα του δικτύου σας, εγώ πάντως δεν το βλέπω να συμβαίνει σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, αν δηλαδή συμβεί ποτέ.

----------


## dkounal

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω χρησιμοποιείτε το HSWN για να ξεκαθαρίζετε τους μεταξύ σας λογαριασμούς. Αυτό σας κάνει εξ ορισμού μεροληπτικούς.
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου ορίσει τι σημαίνει ανοικτό δίκτυο;;; Γιατί άρχισα να μπερδεύομαι....
Ανοικτό δίκτυο στην περίπτωση μας σημαίνει ότι ο οποισδήποτε θα μπορεί να γίνει μέλος και να συνδεθεί σε αυτό εφόσον το θελήσει. Η κάνω κάπου λάθος; Γιατί κατά εκεί πάμε.

Πάμε τώρα να ρωτήσω κάτι πιο πρακτικό για να καταλάβω εγώ καλύτερα τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του awmn. Είμαι στην Αθήνα στα 600 μέτρα από ένα κόμβο που δεν έχει προς τα μένα ιnterface. Δεν έχω γύρω μου άλλο κόμβο ή μια πολυκατοικία μου κρύβει έναν δεύτερο.
α) Tι γίνεται για να μπορέσω να συνδεθώ;
β) ποιος βάζει το interface στον κόμβο το οποίο θα βλέπει προς τα μένα; 
γ) εάν για Χ λόγους ο εχων τον κόμβο δεν μπορεί να βάλει κι άλλο interface (δεν έχει χρόνο, δεν με γουστάρει, τον κυνηγάει ο διαχειριστής, εχει ξεμείνει από χρήματα) τι γίνεται με εμένα;

Εξηγήστε μου πραγματικά να καταλάβω λίγο ....

----------


## dkounal

> *dkounal:* Δεν σε ξέρω αλλά ορισμένες φορές γίνεσαι αρκετά εριστικός. Τι θα πει παπαγαλάκια? 
> Δυστυχώς το δίκτυο που έχετε φτιάξει ΔΕΝ είναι ανοιχτό. 
> -Δεν επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε οποιονδήποτε.
> -Έχετε οικονομικό αντάλλαγμα (ασχέτος αν είναι πάγιο,αν είναι μικρό ή ότι άλλο).
> Αυτά τα 2 μόνο εμένα μου φτάνουν. Ίσως να λειτουργείτε πολύ καλά με full speed και χωρίς προβλήματα routing.Μπράβο σας...
> Ποια όμως η διαφορά σας πχ με ένα wlan..της cisco ας πουμε? Και αυτή μπορεί να δίνει πρόσβαση στους υπαλλήλους της (και χωρίς χρέωση φυσικά και με πληρωμένο εξοπλισμό)και μια χαρά θα δουλεύει υποθέτω. Να τους βάλουμε μήπως μαζί με τα άλλα wlans κάθε πόλης? Να τους δώσουμε ips?
> Το ότι δίνεται σε φοιτητές το θεωρώ αξιόλογο μιας και εγώ είμαι φοιτητής και πολύ θα μου άρεσε το ίδιο να γινότανε σε όλες τις πόλεις της Ελλάδας. 
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι είστε ανοιχτό δίκτυο (ώστε να έχετε απαιτήσεις ως τέτοιο).


Το οικονομικό ανταλλαγμα σημαίνει ότι ο συλλογος εγκαθιστά εξοπλισμό επιλεγμένα και ψηλά σημεία φροντίζει για την διασύνδεση τους στα οποία συνδέονται όλοι οι χρήστες με εξοπλισμό που μπορεί να είναι από μια wireless καρτα μέχρι κεραία και wireless bridge. Το κόστος του εξοπλισμού είναι μικρότερο, η ποιότητα της σύνδεσης είναι καλύτερη, και υπάρχει νομιμότητα όσον αφορά τις εντάσεις και οι επιλογές των κόμβο γίνονται με τρόπο που να εξασφαλίζεται η μακροβιότητα τους.
Δεν έχουμε δώσει δραγμή σε οτιδήποτε αλλο πλην εξοπλισμού. Και να είναι καλά το awmn μας έχει βοηθήσει πολύ σε αυτό τον τομέα και ειδικά κάποια άτομα μέσα από αυτο, κέρδος το οποίο το περάσαμε στα μέλη μας.
Διαφέρουμε όμως τρελά απο την cisco που αναφέρεις. Και δεν πουλάμε υπηρεσίες. Δεν μπορώ να καλάβω τι σχέση έχει αυτό με μια εταιρεία που κοιτάζει να βγάλει κέρδος και μόνο. 
Δεν έχουμε μέλη του συλλόγου καταστήματα που μπορεί να επεκτείνουν το εμπόριο τους μέσω του συλλόγου, ούτε και να "προωθούν" τα ασύρματα δίκτυα.
Με τον υπάρχον εξοπλισμό καλύπτουμε το 30% της πόλης του Ηρακλείου και σύντομα θα έχουμε καλύψει περίπου το 90%. Δεν βλέπω γιατί η πάγια συνδρομή στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι οικονομικό αντάλλαγμα όταν επιστρέφει πρακτικά σε ποιότητα στους χρήστες.
Τουλάχιστον σε αυτή τη φάση δεν είμαστε ακόμη open net αλλα προσπαθούμ ε να είμαστε open mind όπου αυτό θα οφελήσει τελικά τα μέλη του συλλόγου.

----------


## Cartman

Η μόνη διαφορά μας απο το "ανοικτό δίκτυο" που έχετε στο μυαλό σας και του οποίου τον πλήρη ορισμό θα ζητούσα και εγώ είναι *ο τρόπος που μοιραζόμαστε το οικονομικό κόστος των κόμβων*. Σε εμάς όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί μόνιμα πληρώνει 75€ και μοιράζεται έτσι ισότιμα με όλους τους άλλους το οικονομικό κόστος του δικτύου πλήν του εξοπλισμού client στο σπίτι του φυσικά. 

Στο καταστατικό μας αναφέραμε ρητά οτι για να γίνει κάποιος μέλος του συλλόγου πρέπει να είναι μέλος της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας του πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης. Αυτή είναι και η μόνη μας σχέση με το πανεπιστήμιο. Αυτό φυσικά δεν εμποδίζει κανέναν να συνδεθεί στο δικτυό μας, απλά αν δεν είναι φοιτητής ή εργαζόμενος του ΠΚ δεν μπορεί να γίνει μέλος του συλλόγου. Στην Αθήνα όλοι όσοι συνδέονται στο δίκτυο είναι μέλη του συλλόγου;

Εδώ και καιρό συζητάμε να επιτρέπουμε * σε όλους να συνδεθούν στο δικτυό μας υπο την προϋπόθεση να μας ενημερώσουν στην σελίδα μας, http://wireless.uoc.gr ή με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει και στα άλλα "ανοικτά δίκτυα"; Σε λίγο θα ενεργοποιήσουμε και DHCP ώστε να συνδέται αυτόματα και χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση και χωρίς 75€ όποιος θέλει. Άν θέλει να συνδεθεί μόνιμα θα πρέπει να βάλει και αυτός τα 75€ όπως όλοι. 

*Μένει να επικυρωθεί αυτό απο την γενική συνέλευση μας διότι για αρκετό καιρό υπήρχε η παρεξήγηση οτι για να συνδεθεί κάποιος στο δικτυό μας πρέπει να είναι και μέλος του συλλόγου, πράγμα που δεν λεει πουθενά το καταστατικό μας.

*Άρα είμαστε ενα κανονικότατο ανοικτό δίκτυο, όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να συνδεθεί πάνω του, αρκεί να μοιραστεί ισότιμα μαζί μας το κόστος των κόμβων και του λοιπού κοινού εξοπλισμού*.

Δηλαδή αν σε μια πόλη ο καθένας στήνει κόμβο στο σπίτι του με τα δικά του χρήματα ή με ρεφενέ και για να συνδεθεί κάποιος με αυτόν θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί του, αυτό είναι ανοικτό δίκτυο, ενώ αν σε κάποιο άλλο όσοι συνδέονται με αυτό συμμετέχουν στο ρεφενέ με το ιδιο ακριβώς ποσό και απο κοινού διαχειρίζονται τα χρήματα που μαζεύονται για το καλό του δικτύου αυτό είναι κλειστό δίκτυο;

----------


## Achille

Αφού ο σύλλογος δεν μπορεί να με γράψει σαν μέλος μιας και δεν είμαι φοιτητής στο Ηράκλειο, ποιος θα διαχειριστεί τα 75e που πρέπει να πληρώσω για να συμμετέχω; Θα πληρώσω τα λεφτά, αλλά δεν θα μπορώ να συμμετέχω στις αποφάσεις επειδή δεν είμαι φοιτητής;

Ποιο είναι το σκάλωμά σας τελικά με την ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα, και γιατί δεν καταργείτε αύριο το πρωί τον προβληματικό αυτό σύλλογο και να κάνετε έναν καινούργιο στα πρότυπα των ανοιχτών δικτύων;

Θα σου πω ποιο είναι το σκάλωμά σας. Αυτοί που έχουν δώσει τα 75e μέχρι σήμερα, και που τους υποσχέθηκαν ότι θα τραβάνε τσάμπα Internet από το UOC, και που τώρα κλωτσάνε, γιατί θα αναγκαστούν να κάνουν παραχωρήσεις για να δουλέψει το νέο σύστημα. Και δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να τις κάνουν.

Κάνατε στραβή αρχή, και αυτό σας κόστισε σε άσχημη φήμη και χαμένο χρόνο. Λογικά λοιπόν, όλοι σας βλέπουν με επιφύλαξη.

----------


## sotiris

να κανω μια ερωτηση που προεκυωε απο το ποστ του Αχιλλεα.

ειναι νομιμο το πανεπιστημιο να μοιραζει δωρεαν ιντερνετ σε ενα συλλογο;

ή το κανει νομιμο το οτι τα μελη του συλλογου ειναι ταυτοχρονα και μελη της ακαδημαικης κοινοτητας;

----------


## Cartman

Βεβαίως και όλοι όσοι έχουν δώσει 75€ έχουν ισότιμο δικαίωμα στην διαχείριση των χρημάτων ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι μέλη του συλλόγου ή όχι. Αυτό εξασφαλίζεται απο το γεγονός οτι μπορούν να συμμετέχουν σε όλες τις ομάδες μας όσο και απο την δέσμευσή μας για αυτό. Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει οποιοδήποτε κόλλημα σε αυτό το θέμα ο σύλλογος θα επιστρέψει τα χρήματα άμεσα. Όσον αφορα την αλλαγή του καταστατικού αυτή θα συζητηθεί εν καιρό. 
Μην κάνεις υποδείξεις και μην βγάζεις συμπεράσματα εκεί που δεν έχεις πλήρη γνώμη. Πάντως στο θέμα του ανοιχτού δικτύου που αναφέρω στο τέλος του προηγούμενου post δεν μου απάντησες.

Τέλος όσον αφορά το internet το πανεπιστήμιο έχει δικαίωμα να δίνει δίκτυο στα μέλη του χρησιμοποιώντας όποιο μέσο θέλει, πχ το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, το δίκτυό μας και όποιο άλλο επιθυμεί. Η διαπίστευση γίνεται με VPN.

----------


## dkounal

Κώστα, προτιμώ να είμαι στιγνά τυπικός και να περιμένω και την απόφαση της γενικής συνέλευσης.
Σωτήρη, Το πανεπιστήμιο έκανε μια πιλοτική δοκιμή, ευδοκίμησε, περνάμε σε μια μόνιμη πλέον φάση όπου όποιος έχει πρόσβαση μέσω dial-up στο πανεπιστήμιο και ανήκει στα μέλη της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας μπορεί να έχει την ίδια ακριβώς πρόσβαση με το ίδιο Login και password μέσω ασύρματου. Ενοχλεί κανένα που πρωτοπορούμε; Είναι προτιμότερο να πληρώνουν τον ΟΤΕ οι φοιτητές;
Όμως, δεν μου απαντήσατε κανένας στο προηγούμενο post για το τι γίνεται στο awmn... Είναι μυστικό; Κάποτε ζούσα στην Καλλιθέα και μπορεί να ξαναβρεθώ.....

----------


## sotiris

> Τέλος όσον αφορά το internet το πανεπιστήμιο έχει δικαίωμα να δίνει δίκτυο στα μέλη του χρησιμοποιώντας όποιο μέσο θέλει, πχ το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, το δίκτυό μας και όποιο άλλο επιθυμεί. Η διαπίστευση γίνεται με VPN.


οποτε φιλε Cartman προκυπτει καποιο μπερδεμα εαν καταλαβα καλα.

το πανεπιστημιο μπορει να δωσει ιντερνετ στα μελη του με οποιο τροπο θελει ==>
τα μελη του πανεπιστημιου εφτιαξαν ενα συλλογο και χρησιμοποιωντας το wifi περνουν ιντερνετ στα σπιτια τους ==>
ΟΜΩΣ συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σας το δικτυο σας ειναι ανοικτο (ή θα ανοιξει συντομα) στο κοινο (με ισοτιμα μελη με εσας),το οποιο φυσικα δεν ειναι μελος της ακαδημαικης κοινοτητας ΑΛΛΑ ως μελος του συλλογου σας θα περνει ιντερνετ δωρεαν

σωστα μεχρι εδω ή εχω κανει καποιο λαθος?

και σκεφτομαι και λεω οτι:
α./. ή θα κοπει το μοιρασμα του ιντερνετ μεσω του δικτυου σας
β./. ή θα μεινετε κλειστο δικτυο για να μπορειτε να εχετε ιντερνετ εσεις της ακαδημαικης κοινοτητας.

εαν δοθει ιντερνετ απο το πανεπιστημιο διαμεσου του συλλογου σας και σε ατομα που δεν ανηκουν στην ακαδημαικη κοινοτητα τοτε αυτο ειναι παρανομο και εαν γινει γνωστο ειτε σε φορεις ειτε σε δημοσιογραφους θα υπαρχει προβλημα.

επισης εαν δεν υπαρχει προβλημα και χωρις να δημιουργηθει καποιο θεμα ,μπορεις να μου στειλεις στο [email protected] το καταστατικο του συλλογου σας να του ριξω μια ματια?

----------


## sotiris

[quote="dkounal"]Το πανεπιστήμιο έκανε μια πιλοτική δοκιμή, ευδοκίμησε, περνάμε σε μια μόνιμη πλέον φάση όπου όποιος έχει πρόσβαση μέσω dial-up στο πανεπιστήμιο και ανήκει στα μέλη της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας μπορεί να έχει την ίδια ακριβώς πρόσβαση με το ίδιο Login και password μέσω ασύρματου. quote]

μου λες σε παρακαλω εαν υπαρχει (ή θα υπαρχει στο μελλον) διαφορα αναμεσα στα μελη του συλλογου σας;
θα υπαρχουν μελη 2 ταχυτητων; (οι φοιτητες και οι μη) οι μεν θα εχουν ιντερνετ οι δε οχι;

και απο την στιγμη που δεν θα εχουν ιντερνετ γιατι να πληρωσουν την συνδρομη τους;
τι θα προσφερει η συνδρομη αυτη σε καποιον που δεν ειναι φοιτητης;

----------


## papashark

Dkounal 

Ανοικτό δίκτυο στην περίπτωση μας σημαίνει ότι ο οποισδήποτε θα μπορεί να γίνει μέλος και να συνδεθεί σε αυτό εφόσον το θελήσει. Η κάνω κάπου λάθος;

Ναι σε αυτό συμφωνούμε.

α) Tι γίνεται για να μπορέσω να συνδεθώ; 
β) ποιος βάζει το interface στον κόμβο το οποίο θα βλέπει προς τα μένα; 
γ) εάν για Χ λόγους ο εχων τον κόμβο δεν μπορεί να βάλει κι άλλο interface (δεν έχει χρόνο, δεν με γουστάρει, τον κυνηγάει ο διαχειριστής, εχει ξεμείνει από χρήματα) τι γίνεται με εμένα; 

α) Βάζει και άλλο Interface προς τα εσένα.

β) Εάν έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα και την θέληση εκείνος, ειδαλλιώς του δίνεις εσύ τον εξοπλισμό.

γ) Τίποτα, μένεις χωρίς Link, ή ψάχνεις για την επόμενη λύση.

Το οικονομικό ανταλλαγμα σημαίνει ότι ο συλλογος εγκαθιστά εξοπλισμό επιλεγμένα και ψηλά σημεία φροντίζει για την διασύνδεση τους στα οποία συνδέονται όλοι οι χρήστες με εξοπλισμό που μπορεί να είναι από μια wireless καρτα μέχρι κεραία και wireless bridge. Το κόστος του εξοπλισμού είναι μικρότερο, η ποιότητα της σύνδεσης είναι καλύτερη, και υπάρχει νομιμότητα όσον αφορά τις εντάσεις και οι επιλογές των κόμβο γίνονται με τρόπο που να εξασφαλίζεται η μακροβιότητα τους.

Το ότι τα βάζει ο σύλλογος τα καθιστά φθηνότερα, καλύτερα, και νομιμότερα ? (για την μακροβιότητα θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρη)

Και δεν πουλάμε υπηρεσίες

*Κάτσε να μην είχατε internet και να έβλεπα πόσοι θα έδιναν τα 75 ευρώ....*

Τουλάχιστον σε αυτή τη φάση δεν είμαστε ακόμη open net αλλα προσπαθούμ ε να είμαστε open mind ......

Επανέλαβε σε παρακαλώ αυτό στον dti και στον cartman..... Δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν είστε open minded, του εναντιών, όλοι παραδεχόμαστε ότι έχετε κάνει πολύ δουλειά εκεί κάτω και δεν είναι τυχαίο που είσαστε ανταγωνιστικοί με την Θεσσαλονίκη και την Πάτρα σε ανάπτυξη, αλλά και με την Αθήνα σε αναλογία....

CartMan, 

*Μένει να επικυρωθεί αυτό απο την γενική συνέλευση μας διότι για αρκετό καιρό υπήρχε η παρεξήγηση οτι για να συνδεθεί κάποιος στο δικτυό μας πρέπει να είναι και μέλος του συλλόγου, πράγμα που δεν λεει πουθενά το καταστατικό μας. 

Άρα είμαστε ενα κανονικότατο ανοικτό δίκτυο, όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να συνδεθεί πάνω του, αρκεί να μοιραστεί ισότιμα μαζί μας το κόστος των κόμβων και του λοιπού κοινού εξοπλισμού. 

Όταν λύσετε την παρεξήγηση που έχετε κάνει μόνοι σας, όταν συννεοηθείτε μεταξύ σας για το εάν είστε ανοιχτό δίκτυο ή όχι, ελάτε να μας το πείτε επίσημα, μέχρι τότε, δεν είσαστε ένα κανονικότατο ανοιχτό δίκτυο, αφού ο καθένας λέει ότι θέλει, άλλοι λένε ότι μπορείς άλλοι λένε ότι δεν μπορείς, κάτι mac filters πετάγαν στον αέρα, και εμείς καταλαβαίνουμε ότι δούμε στον καφέ που πίνουμε.....

Σε εμάς όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί μόνιμα πληρώνει 75€ και μοιράζεται έτσι ισότιμα με όλους τους άλλους το οικονομικό κόστος του δικτύου πλήν του εξοπλισμού client στο σπίτι του φυσικά. 

Στο καταστατικό μας αναφέραμε ρητά οτι για να γίνει κάποιος μέλος του συλλόγου πρέπει να είναι μέλος της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας του πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης. 

Θα πάρετε 75€ και δεν θα τον γράψετε στον σύλλογο ? Πως θα είναι ομότιμος με εσάς ? Μήπως του πουλάτε απλά υπηρεσία ? Γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σαν τι θα του πάρετε τα 75€.

Αυτή είναι και η μόνη μας σχέση με το πανεπιστήμιο. 
Ντροπή ρε παιδιά, το Πανεπιστήμιο σας έδινε τόσο καιρό τσάμπα ίντερνετ και μοιράζατε, εάν δεν το είχατε ούτε 15 άτομα δεν θα είσασταν στον αέρα τώρα.... Μην είστε τόσο αχάριστοι, ούτε τον Σιμήτη δεν θα αδειάσουν έτσι !  ::  

Δηλαδή αν σε μια πόλη ο καθένας στήνει κόμβο στο σπίτι του με τα δικά του χρήματα ή με ρεφενέ και για να συνδεθεί κάποιος με αυτόν θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί του, αυτό είναι ανοικτό δίκτυο, ενώ αν σε κάποιο άλλο όσοι συνδέονται με αυτό συμμετέχουν στο ρεφενέ με το ιδιο ακριβώς ποσό και απο κοινού διαχειρίζονται τα χρήματα που μαζεύονται για το καλό του δικτύου αυτό είναι κλειστό δίκτυο;

Κανένας δεν μίλησε για την υποχρέωση να πληρώσεις για να συμμετάσχεις, απλά το χρηματικό δεν ήταν η μόνη προϋπόθεση για να συνδεθεί κανείς στο δίκτυο σας.... (αν και αρκετός κόσμος στο awmn θα θεωρήσει το ποσό των 75€ υπερβολικό, και ότι δεν είναι σωστό, εγώ θα πω ότι με 200*75=15000€ όχι δίκτυο δεν θα στήναμε αλλά ούτε προκαταβολή για την porche μου δεν θα δίναμε  ::  )

----------


## dkounal

Σωτήρη σου συνιστώ να διαβάσεις οτιδήποτε μιλάει για Virtual Private Network ή VPN. Μπορείς να δεις και στα windows dial-up connections πως φτιαχνεται ένα PPPoverEthernet. Είναι ο ίδιος τρόπος με τον οποίο ο ΟΤΕ δίνει την ADSL και ο παροχος δίνει το Internet. Εμείς δίνουμε το δίκτυο και πάνω σε αυτό γίνεται dial-up τύπου PPPoE με την οποία μια δεύτερη ιδεατή κάρτα δικτύου είναι στο PC σου και η οποία βάζει το PC σου στο δίκτυο του πανεπιστημίου. Νόμιζω ότι λύθηκαν όλες οι απορίες σου. 
Το γιατί πληρώνει κάποιος συνδρομή θα το διαβάσεις στο προτελευταίο post της σελίδας 2. Το internet δεν χρεώνεται για δεν το δίνουμε εμείς και δεν το ΄δινει το πανεπιστήμιο με άλλες συνθηκές από αυτές που ισχύουν για την isdn dial-up
Η συνδρομή απλά σε καλύπτει από πλευράς να έχεις το απέναντι interface χωρίς πολλα παρακάλια. Είναι λίγο πιο απρόσωπο, δυστοιχώς, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να εξερτάσε από αυτόν που έχει τον κόμβο και από τις ορέξεις του.

----------


## papashark

> Βεβαίως και όλοι όσοι έχουν δώσει 75€ έχουν ισότιμο δικαίωμα στην διαχείριση των χρημάτων ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι μέλη του συλλόγου ή όχι. Αυτό εξασφαλίζεται απο το γεγονός οτι μπορούν να συμμετέχουν σε όλες τις ομάδες μας όσο και απο την δέσμευσή μας για αυτό. Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει οποιοδήποτε κόλλημα σε αυτό το θέμα ο σύλλογος θα επιστρέψει τα χρήματα άμεσα. Όσον αφορα την αλλαγή του καταστατικού αυτή θα συζητηθεί εν καιρό. .


Αυτό που λέτε είναι αρκετά μεγάλη ακροβασία νομικά, εύχομαι να σας βγει, όπως εύχομαι να το δεχθούν αυτοί που ήρθαν στο δίκτυο σας για να πάρουν Internet με 75€. 

Αυτό που δεν έχεις καταλάβει και αδίκος φωνάζετε, είναι ότι αυτή την στιγμή ανοιχτό δίκτυο δεν είσαστε γιατί μέχρι σήμερα εγώ εάν ερχόμουν εκεί δεν θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά σας με εμάς, και με την υπόλλοιπη ελλάδα (πλην μίας γνωστής μέχρι σήμερα εξαίρεσης που δεν έχει κιόλας πάρει πανελλήνιες ΙΡ).

Μακάρι να αλλάξει αυτό, θα είναι δική σας επιτυχία που θα την πανυγηρίσουμε και εμείς σαν επικράτηση των κοινωτικών ασυρμάτων δικτυών, έναντι των κλειστών. Άσε που έτσι θα έχετε το μεγαλύτερο εν αναλογία ασύρματο δίκτυο στην ελλάδα (από αριθμό ενεργών κόμβων)  ::  

Δεν διαφωνούμε στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα, διαφωνούμε σε αυτό που υπάρχει σήμερα επίσημα ή έστω μέχρι πριν από λίγο καιρό, αλλά έτσι είναι γνωστό. Όπως διαφωνώ εγώ τουλάχιστον προσωπικά στην μεθόδευση του θέματος από τον Dkounal και τον Dti.




> Μην κάνεις υποδείξεις και μην βγάζεις συμπεράσματα εκεί που δεν έχεις πλήρη γνώμη..


Προφανώς εννοείς "γνώση" και όχι "γνώμη". Η γνώμη είναι σαν τους κ_λους, όλοι έχουμε από έναν (κάποιοι από δύο !)....  ::

----------


## dkounal

Κάνεις για να διαβάζεις τον καφέ, Πάνο. 
Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω όμως ότι δεν είσαι σε θέση να δίνεις συμβουλές για το Ηράκλειο. Το Ηράκλειο έχει προϊστορια σε αυτο που λέγεται δίκτυα.

----------


## sotiris

> Το Ηράκλειο έχει προϊστορια σε αυτο που λέγεται δίκτυα.


μακαρι να εχει και μελλον...τοσο μεγαλο οσο και η προιστορια του...

----------


## papashark

> Κάνεις για να διαβάζεις τον καφέ, Πάνο. 
> Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω όμως ότι δεν είσαι σε θέση να δίνεις συμβουλές για το Ηράκλειο. Το Ηράκλειο έχει προϊστορια σε αυτο που λέγεται δίκτυα.


Θα τον διαβάζω μέχρι εσείς να πάρετε μια ξεκάθαρη και επίσημη θέση.

Εγώ μέχρι τότε θα προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω το ανοιχτό ασύρματο δίκτυο κοινοτικού χαρακτήρα, όποιο και αν είναι αυτό.

Όταν θα γίνετε και εσείς, τότε θα σας προτρέψω να ενωθείτε, και θα προτείνω και τα δύο εάν θα υπάρχουν δύο (ναι ξέρω ότι όταν ανοίξετε θα γίνει ένα).

Όμως εάν έρθω στο Ηρακλειο, αφού πιώ το καφεδάκι μου, διαβάσω το ποτήρι, θα μείνω πάλι με το παράπονο ότι δεν μπόρεσα να συνδεθώ πουθενά ? Ελπίζω να αλλάξει αυτό, και με το να μένετε εσείς κλειστοί, σύγουρα θα αργίσει πολύ ή δεν θα γίνει πολύ. Γνωρίζω ότι η δύναμη κάθε ασύρματου κοινοτικού δικτύου είναι οι φοιτητές, και αυτούς φυσικά τους έχετε πάρει όλους, με αποτέλεσμα οι υπόλοιποι να πίνουν καφεδάκι χωρίς wifi....

----------


## lambrosk

Συγνώμη που θα παρέμβω και χωρίς να παρεξηγηθώ,
ΑΝ το Ηράκλειο ΕΙΧΕ προιστορία στα ΔΙΚΤΥΑ που είναι κάτι που το γνωρίζουν πολλοί και εντός φόρουμ,
τότε τα Χανιά ΕΧΟΥΝ εδραιώσει τα δίκτυα τα τελευταία χρόνια, 
με την λογική του ότι το 80-90 η Πάτρα ήταν η ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΗ των σπουδών Πληροφορικής...
Τι σημαίνει αυτό δηλαδή;
Και μην πεταχθεί κανένας και μου σχολιάσει πρόχειρα το παραπάνω δήθεν τοπικιστικά...

Ενα πράμα ξέρω : 
Την ποιότητα την ΚΑΘΟΡΙΖΟΥΝ το επίπεδο φοιτητών, καθηγητών, και ΥΛΙΚΟΥ!
Γιάυτό και κάθε φορά θα είναι κατι καινούριο!

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την λογική της λέξης "προιστορίας".
Ζητώ συγνώμη για το έντονο ύφος αλλά ήταν κάτι που είναι ενάντια στις πεποιθήσεις μου:
*Το να κρίνεσαι και να κρίνεις απο πράξεις άλλων!*

----------


## Tsunami

Παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά είμαι νέοπας και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω.Αυτήν τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 4 ασύρματα δίκτυα στην πόλη εκ των οποίων τα δύο είναι για φοιτητές ωραία?Εγώ είμαι φοιτητής του ΤΕΙ.Που μπορώ να συμμετέχω και με τι δικαιώματα??

----------


## dkounal

> Παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά είμαι νέοπας και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω.Αυτήν τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 4 ασύρματα δίκτυα στην πόλη εκ των οποίων τα δύο είναι για φοιτητές ωραία?Εγώ είμαι φοιτητής του ΤΕΙ.Που μπορώ να συμμετέχω και με τι δικαιώματα??


Εχουν αλλάξει πολύ τα πράγματα από τότε....
Μιλάμε για ενα δίκτυο πλέον στο οποίο (HSWN) μπορείς να μπείς ότι και να είσαι. Πρόσβαση σε Internet όμως παρέχει μόνο το πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης στα μέλη του, εάν και το ΤΕΙ δεήσει να το κάνει πότε για τα δικά του μέλη, θα έχεις και εσύ.....

----------


## Tsunami

Ευχαριστώ dkounal.Αν και χλωμό το κόβω να μας δώσουν ιντερνετ.Όταν είχα έρθει είχα ρωτήσει κάτι καθηγητές και μου είχαν πεί οτι μπορούν να δώσουν πολύ λίγες συνδέσεις οι οποίες δεν επαρκούν ούτε για τους ίδιους τους καθηγητές...  ::

----------

